# Red Top Cobalt female??????



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought this "female" about 1 1/2 months ago. The guy at the store (very knowledgable usually) said that she was a red top female. I am just wanting to make sure, I have a Red Top cobalt male and do not want to cross breed.










not sure how to do this picture thing.....


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm hearing alot of "red top Cobalt", but I believe you're referring to "Ice Blue zebras" or Metriaclima greshakei. These new common names the LFS are coming up with can cause alot of confusion!

That _looks_ like a female greshakei, but it could also be another species or two in the dimorphic zebra family.

I'd have to see a pic of the male to confirm that it is a male greshakei.


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

i tried to figure out how to put a picture up but obviuosly failed...

i added a url.... http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/302 ... 7f.jpg?v=0

copy and paste maybe???


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I can see it - at least when I copy and paste the link into my browser I can.

As I said, it looks like a M. greshakei female, but it also looks like a Ps. zebra long pelvic female...Greshakei are very common in the hobby, and that is probably what you've got!


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

I think your right. She is very dominant too!! This is just in the last day or so. She has freightened my marmalade to the point he won't come out hardly. She and the other male are getting along nicely...he looks like the male version of the same fish.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3261/2922782244_1fb7bfea5f.jpg?v=0


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The male will need more than one female. They aren't pairing fish, they are harem breeders, meaning each male of a species requires multiple females. One female will take quite the beating from the male.

I hope they aren't in less than a 4 foot tank. Very aggressive zebras!


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

unfortunately they are ina 33gallon right now until i get my 55 gallon up and running which will be very soon. The female seems to be the dominate one right now, but the two seem to be getting along. i think i will take my marmalade home to my 58 gallon so he can come out from hiding :?


----------



## schlekw (Oct 25, 2007)

be careful, the male greshakei can easily decide to take over and decimate your entire tank.


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

my greshakei is in a 30g long tank, and is the boss there, all the fish swin away imagine that, this is my mbuna...


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

well, how on earth did you get your picture to post on this?


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3150/3027064035_422d68726d.jpg?v=0

This is the pretty one


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Here you go, sshavney.

Just remove the ?v=0 from the end of your link and it works. Always remove any characters after the jpg and you should have it. :thumb:


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> I'm hearing alot of "red top Cobalt", but I believe you're referring to "Ice Blue zebras" or Metriaclima greshakei. These new common names the LFS are coming up with can cause alot of confusion!


I thought "red top cobalts" were Met. zebra "Mbenji" ?


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are the two of them in question....(hope this works) :?


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is that other picture a little bigger. Now, what are these darn fish called...lol


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Metriaclima pyrsonotos is also referred to as a "red top".

Unfortunately, this term is used quite loosely, and can cause alot of confusion in the hobby. If the seller couldn't tell me the scientific name, I wouldn't buy it. To add to the confusion, "red tops" don't even really have red "tops". :lol:

Since the OP referred to this one as a "red top Cobalt", I am assuming it's supposed to be a greshakei, since that is another common name used for them. I do not believe the male is a pure greshakei, though.


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3163771000


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

sshavney said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3163771000


What is that supposed to be? :-?


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry that pic is of another fish in the tank. I was tring to figure out what she was as well. She just spit out two fry the other day. i am thinking about putting them back in the main tank and let nature take its course. No telling who the baby(s) daddy is 

She came from the dreaded "Assorted" cichlid tank.

I am going to have to move to the medical part of this forum for another question regarding my new 75 gallon not completely cycled tank...unless you might be able to help me.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Post it in the illness folder. :thumb:


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

That is a saulosi I believe it looks like it.


----------

